
YouTube Red is having an identity crisis - smacktoward
https://digiday.com/media/neither-hulu-netflix-spotify-youtube-red-identity-crisis/
======
rocky1138
YouTube itself is having the identity crisis. With the launch of YouTube Red,
it stopped being YouTube and started being TheirTube. The fact that they have
moved away from their online editor and have made recent anti-creator revenue
changes is just more evidence that the people at the top don't quite
understand what made YouTube great in the first place: You.

~~~
krapp
>The fact that they have moved away from their online editor and have made
recent anti-creator revenue changes is just more evidence that the people at
the top don't quite understand what made YouTube great in the first place:
You.

They understand that perfectly. They also understand that "you" don't bring
them sufficient revenue, and they've decided that's no longer acceptable in a
world where they have to compete against Netflix and Amazon.

Users need to understand that Youtube exists for the benefit of Google, their
advertisers and first-party media companies like Sony and Disney, and either
accept their bottom tier status in that hierarchy or else find another, more
amenable platform for their content.

------
beders
I swear every time I see YouTube Red, I'm reading RedTube (DON"T GO THERE.
NSFW)

